
Dingo bones excavated in 1960s are the oldest ever found - curtis
http://www.australiangeographic.com.au/news/2018/07/dingo-bones-excavated-in-1960s-are-the-oldest-ever-found
======
_asummers
Semi offtopic, one weird thing people may not know about the canine family:
wolves, jackals, coyotes, dingos, and dogs are generally able to be interbred,
and we now see things like Coywolves in places like upstate New York.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canid_hybrid](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canid_hybrid)

~~~
shakna
And Australians did it on purpose with dingoes to end up with the Australian
Cattle Dog [0].

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_Cattle_Dog](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_Cattle_Dog)

------
curtis
> _Estimates about the arrival date for the dingo range from 4000 to 18,000
> years ago. But Sue and her colleagues, in light of their findings, are
> suggesting that the arrival of the dingo occurred much later than commonly
> reported, writing that 3250 years is “currently the oldest reliable date for
> the dingo in Australia”._

These "oldest" bones are actually younger than previous estimates (indeed,
much younger than some estimates) for the dingo's arrival in Australia.

> _Climate change in Australia between three and five thousand years ago has
> been posited as the primary reason for the extinction of tigers [thylacines]
> and [Tasmanian] devils from the mainland, but if this new date for the
> arrival of the dingo is accurate, the dawn of the dingo and the extinction
> of tigers and devils almost coincide._

Interesting.

